# Big Trouble



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

okay guys........

im in big trouble.

my nitrites are dark purple. I dont even wanna check my nitrates.

I even have ammonia at .50 right now.

my fish are skittish and are NOT eating.

im going to buy bio balls tomorrow, but what else should I do?

this is getting really bad. the Piranhas are all dark right now too, but that may be cause one of the tank lights burnt out. good thing I had a spare.

PLEASE HELP ME

if you dont know already. I took out the carbon in my 110 and changed the cartridge in my tetra. I put a double dose of biomax instead of the carbon.

my params SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Cycling 101


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

BRUNER247 said:


> Cycling 101


uh huh


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Why do you keep making new threads?

Do 10-15% water changes every other day. All you can do.

Next time you go to remove media, seed the new media in front of the older media for a day or two to prevent these mini cycles.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Was tank ever fully cycled? Sounds like its cycling. Little waterchanges, reduce feeding as much as possible.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

BRUNER247 said:


> Was tank ever fully cycled? Sounds like its cycling. Little waterchanges, reduce feeding as much as possible.


\

yeh, it was cycled for like two months. never had any problems.

when I messed with the filters BAM.

lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

daily water changes until it sorts itself out. Carbon should only be used to remove medications, leave it out of your filters otherwise.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Just like last time man, just let the guy cycle and it will be ok. Do small water changes and try some stress zyme to help the little fish relax. If your at the high nitrite stage and lower ammonia it's almost done with the little cycle anyway. You get first a high ammonia, when the nitrites start that means you have the bacteria needed to cycle the Ammonia out and the last stage is the Nitrates which will cycle out the Nitrites, then small water changes removes the nitrates.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

yeah my fish are uppy and wont eat right now, but my quality is better today! I bought a nitrate bacteria serum. poured the whole bottle in. it was only supposed to treat 20 gallons, but my nitrites weren't off the map at that point.

any other suggestions to get them to eat and calm down?


----------

